# What is your favorite "Rave Type" track?



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

First of all, I'm sure I am not the only fur to like rave type songs.

So, I wanted to know : What's your favorite? And what is the  subgenre?

"Rave type" convers those subgenres (I'm most likely to forget some, please tell me if I do!)

- "Quick" Drum and Bass ( Constant Bassline)
- Drumstep
- Hard Dance/Techno (They're pretty the same thing, but different BPM)
- Hardcore/Happy Hardcore
- Nightcore
- Speedcore
- Terrorcore
- Pretty much anything else with "core" in the name
- Extratone (This one is overlooked because of the high BPM)


If you have any doubts on if a song is "rave type" or not, tell me!

Here is mine: 

*Pendulum - The Vulture* _(Quick Drum and Bass)_

[Video=youtube;zsjzB-TKSG4]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zsjzB-TKSG4[/video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 7, 2015)

Umm...
[video=youtube;AIlwBtWbWvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIlwBtWbWvg[/video]

I'm not very good with genres but I'll take a chance.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

I assume you're talking about dubstep or some other type of electronic music. I'm not into this genre but:

(can't find this on Youtube anymore) Yoshi by Taste Tester

Chainsaw Calligraphy by 16bit

Machine Gun by Noisia

I don't know what you'd call any of the above (especially the 2nd one), I just think they're weird and interesting.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

To Sliqq: Sorry, but that's dubstep: approx 135 bpm, 2/1 pattern. Good try though.

To Volk: You seem to know rave type: the second one is extratone (1000-5000 BPM)
And the third one is drumstep (160 - 175 BPM (not sure about those numbers) )


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

Dang I didn't know there was different types like that

Heres the first one, it isn't the full song because the person uploaded it cut half of it off. What type is this?

Yoshi - TasteTester


(Also for some reason I read the title of this thread as "What is your favourite rape rack")


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dang I didn't know there was different types like that
> 
> Heres the first one, it isn't the full song because the person uploaded it cut half of it off. What type is this?
> 
> ...



Sorry for responding late. I guess that's pretty much terrorcore (750-1000 BPM) or extratone again. Do you like those songs?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Sorry for responding late. I guess that's pretty much terrorcore (750-1000 BPM) or extratone again. Do you like those songs?



They are the only few that I like from this sort of genre, so surpisingly yes I do


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They are the only few that I like from this sort of genre, so surpisingly yes I do



Those subgenres are usually hated and classified as "ear rape". I'm glad there's Music diversification here


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

Happy Hardcore is my shit


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Happy Hardcore is my shit



It's pretty my shit too ^_^ Do you have any song(s) you want to share?


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> It's pretty my shit too ^_^ Do you have any song(s) you want to share?



Ohh I do, I'll grab some when I finish filling some stuff out.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Those subgenres are usually hated and classified as "ear rape". I'm glad there's Music diversification here



thats weird to hear mecause I do not find anything interesting about the more mainstream stuff like skrillex and deadmau5


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> thats weird to hear mecause I do not find anything interesting about the more mainstream stuff like skrillex and deadmau5



There's not only skrillex and deadmau5 in this world. You've got Pendulum, Au5, Fractal, Virtual Riots, Xilent, Stonebank (Mostly not mainstream), Pegboard Nerds, Direct, Varien, Bracken (I guess) and many others that I don't know that are not making mainstream shit.

And thanks, Sylox


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

I've heard of Pendulum but never heard their music, other than that I don't really know a lot of electronic music

I love Horse The Band though


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I've heard of Pendulum but never heard their music, other than that I don't really know a lot of electronic music
> 
> I love Horse The Band though



Sadly, Pendulum disbanded so that 2 of them make mainstream shit known as "knife party"

Some of there songs are combined with hard rock, if that interests you, I can link some of them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah Ive heard of "Knife Party", that's where I know the band from

Yes please!!


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah Ive heard of "Knife Party", that's where I know the band from
> 
> Yes please!!


 The best ones: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7c99vvzJQ 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1RevI-9mSXg (this one is more metal and got scream lyrics )


----------



## kodibear (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel like I am out of the loop now. I need to spend a bit more time expanding my understanding of newer genres and giving newer music a shot. It used to be real easy to identify the type and genre for me when there were fewer. I am getting off track though. I would say my favorite all time track is probably O.B.E. by rabbit in the moon. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNJqrBLhFKk Seeing it live is something else, even more so when he crawls inside this giant hamster ball and walks around on top of the crowd wearing a glow stick suit. 

I really like trance and florida breaks, and really enjoy some good trip hop to chill and relax with.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 11, 2015)

Not really Happy Hardcore, but holy fuck I blast this song everyday on my way to work: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXnk18AhMkA

Yeah I've been starting to mess with Trancecore recently.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 12, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Pendulum disbanded so that 2 of them make mainstream shit known as "knife party".



Hey, watch it.


How about something a little more old-school...

The following track is called _Choice (Sequencer version)_, one of the more recognizable songs from the artist _Trilithon_, of the album _Trance Dance 128_. 
It's probably the most honest album title ever (it's Trance, it's Dance, and most of its tracks are 128bpm).
[video=youtube;-2Pd1btbl40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Pd1btbl40[/video]
I enjoy all of the songs, but it's this one that introduced me to the guy.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2015)

No discussion of rave can be complete without mentioning the grand champions such as Underworld, Prodigy, and, my favorite, Orbital: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5vGjCoQM1s


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 13, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Hey, watch it.
> 
> 
> How about something a little more old-school...
> ...



I didn't knife party is bad, just mainstream.

And that song's pretty good 



			
				Cocobanana said:
			
		

> No discussion of rave can be complete without mentioning the grand  champions such as Underworld, Prodigy, and, my favorite, Orbital: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5vGjCoQM1s



Prodigy? You mean *t**hem? *[Video=youtube;gTw2YvutJRA]www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTw2YvutJRA[/Video]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm gonna try again

Savant - Step Up Your Game

(I give up)


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 13, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I'm gonna try again
> 
> Savant - Step Up Your Game



Nope either. Can't identify the genre, but definetly too slow for raves.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes Pheonix I meant them, but it's their earlier stuff that was more rave-sounding: [video=youtube;V_XU6UT5oL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_XU6UT5oL0[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 13, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Yes Pheonix I meant them, but it's their earlier stuff that was more rave-sounding



That sounds..... interesting.



			
				-Sliqq- said:
			
		

> (I give up)



Don't give up, just remember that rave tracks are damn fast/something like this: [Video=youtube;WrkyT-6ivjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrkyT-6ivjc[/Video]


----------



## kodibear (Jun 16, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Yes Pheonix I meant them, but it's their earlier stuff that was more rave-sounding: [video=youtube;V_XU6UT5oL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_XU6UT5oL0[/video]



Yea I still think that fat of the land was the prodigys best work, I wore that album out. I also am reminded they had one of the sickest videos for smack my bitch up. Something like it was only payed two or three times and only after midnight on mtv. That song still pumps me up. 

https://vimeo.com/44561183


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 17, 2015)

]





kodibear said:


> Yea I still think that fat of the land was the prodigys best work, I wore that album out. I also am reminded they had one of the sickest videos for smack my bitch up. Something like it was only payed two or three times and only after midnight on mtv. That song still pumps me up.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/44561183



OMG, I know this.I never thought I was going to find the name of the song. Thanks!
Also, it made me remember that (breakstep?) track : [Video=Youtube;iTxOKsyZ0Lw]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iTxOKsyZ0Lw[/Video]
It's even from the same year, 1997!


----------



## kodibear (Jun 19, 2015)

Love me some chemical brothers! I was a huge fan of the crystal method as well. I still sometimes bump some old florida breakbeats from time to time too. One of my fav trip theory tracks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYxpP21fq6Y


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

These guys for sure, I've been on that concert!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm not sure on bpm's and all that but I refer to this as liquid drum and bass.




If that's a style you like I can share a couple more. Good luck finding new tunes!


----------



## Star Dancer (Nov 3, 2016)

Super old thread but interesting to me as I DJ at those Rave things lol I am currently loving this track if you care to listen: Capital - Bassline....and you guessed it. It's sub-genre is Bassline House. But I also have huge love for D'n'B, and lots of other genres. Changes from year to year.


----------

